# Pics From Recent Carving Event Here.......



## Dave Hadden (Jul 1, 2014)

For a number of years now there has been the Transformations on the Shore event held at Willow Point, a few miles south of Campbell River.
As always I'm blown away by the works created from a log of wood and some tools.
Here's a few pics of some of the entries.














Really neat how the carver used the wood to affect the hair-like look by carving little "curlies" individually.













More to come.....


Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jul 1, 2014)

More..........


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jul 1, 2014)

And a couple more.....






Here ya go. Have a seat and take a break.







Take care.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice Pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## amateur hour (Jul 7, 2014)

In the teapot pic, there looked like a lion on a stump. Did you happen to get the front of that?


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Jul 7, 2014)

Some very talented guys!!! Thanks for sharing! I like the rattlesnake


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 7, 2014)

That is amazing!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 7, 2014)

I get kinda warm and fuzzy when my firewood stacks are nice and even... AMAZING.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jul 7, 2014)

amateur hour said:


> In the teapot pic, there looked like a lion on a stump. Did you happen to get the front of that?


 
Crap!!

Don't know how I missed that one but I did.

I'll check later when I go down that way and snap a pic if it's still there.

Good eye and thanks for noting that for me.


Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jul 10, 2014)

Finally remembered to nip down to Willow Point and get a couple shots of the Lion mentioned earlier.
Would have done it sooner but I've been getting my Tyee rowboat ready for the season.

Take care.


----------



## amateur hour (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for getting the lion. Are all of those carvings one piece?


----------



## MontanaResident (Jul 11, 2014)

Amazing work.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jul 11, 2014)

amateur hour said:


> Thanks for getting the lion. Are all of those carvings one piece?


 
To be honest I'm not sure but hard to believe they all are given the scope of a few.

I'll try to get proper answer when opportunity presents itself.

Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's the rules from last year and there is no mention of whether a carving be all from one log only or not so I'm still stymied as to the definitive answer.

http://www.crshorelinearts.ca/about/rules

Take care.


----------

